# APHA Red Dun Overo Conformation Critique



## AgilityGal1995 (Aug 12, 2012)

I recently purchased a registered APHA and I would like some feedback on his conformation.

I plan on entering him in Halter classes(showmanship, western type, etc.)


Any and all feedback is appreciated 

I'm not good at taking conformation pictures so sorry if they aren't that good.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Did you take these pics?

Looks like the same pics of the stallion Heir To Clue from Flying F Ranches website.

Is that you?


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Those are also the same pics that Allen QHs used of him on their website .. so they aren't new pics ... ?


----------



## AgilityGal1995 (Aug 12, 2012)

No, they are off the website and yes it is Heir to Clue but I just recently purchased him.

Craigslist Ad for Heir to Clue :APHA Red Dun Overo Stallion with Show Record ROM For Sale


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

AgilityGal1995 said:


> No, they are off the website and yes it is Heir to Clue but I just recently purchased him.
> 
> Craigslist Ad for Heir to Clue :APHA Red Dun Overo Stallion with Show Record ROM For Sale





AgilityGal1995 said:


> I recently purchased a registered APHA and I would like some feedback on his conformation.
> 
> I plan on entering him in Halter classes(showmanship, western type, etc.)
> 
> ...


Just going to suggest not laying credit to photos you do not take. I would be ticked if you made the statement you made about not taking good confirmation pictures, when in fact you did not take them.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Wow, you JUST bought him 'cause he was still for sale Sunday.

Anyway, probably not a good idea to misrepresent being the taker of the photos. It's pretty obvious that they are professional shots.

He is also n/h -- if you plan to breed him.

Congrats on the purchase.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

And all it takes is a phone call to find out that he is still for sale. Changed his ad about 1 1/2 weeks ago. Selling due to husband's travels and all the kids flew the nest and she wants to fly too now. 

Nice to dream but not nice to tell stories young lady ....


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I emailed Flying F too ... lol

BUSTED!


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

So this horse doesn't belong to the OP?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

I just want to know why people do this. It baffles me really.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

It is fine to post a picture of a Horse that is for sale and ask for Critique as you might be purchasing.

Telling others that you took the pictures when you did not, is not OK!

Thread Closed


Horse Forum Team

.


----------

